
Bumblebee Vomit: Scientists Are No Longer Ignoring It - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/22/science/bees-vomit-nectar.html
======
Kaibeezy
Headline award. Actually quite interesting.

Regurgitation speed —> viscosity of nectar —> sugar content —> energy levels.

The data helps determine best plants to cultivate.

